
Firefighters Fighting Fires and Now Cell Towers (2019) - ebcode
https://mdsafetech.org/2019/09/28/firefighters-fighting-fires-and-now-cell-towers/
======
ebcode
sharing this because I thought it was very interesting that firefighters in CA
affected the legislation to prevent cell towers from being installed on fire
department facilities.

>> (3) The small cell is not located on a fire department facility. [0]

[0]
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB649)

